# Need to Fill a Room at FAU



## StormyChang (Jul 23, 2015)

So, I plan on purchasing a room soon for FAU, but I also would like to fill it with 2-3 other people to help ease the cost.  Ideally, I would stay Thursday night to Monday morning, but that's all dependent on how many people I room share with, because that will obviously effect the money I have to spend for the room.  
I am clean, female, artist, quiet, I keep to myself, non-smoker, non-suiter (doesn't mean you have to be), and tend to bring snacks and power strips for anyone in the room to use if I'm able.  Depending on how many people join the room share it could cost between 90-100 per person for the whole weekend.  Please contact me as soon as possible, and ask any questions you want.


----------



## Troi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey I am also lookin for people to room with for FAU 2015, I have contacted two other people, hopefully if everything works out we can room together, would you like to tag along if it does ^_^


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 28, 2015)

That would ease collecting all the money up for a whole room.  But it would be me and my bf (if he can get the time off) if that's ok?


----------



## Troi (Jul 28, 2015)

That's fine if your boyfriend decides to go, I still haven't got replied to by the other 2 guys but I guess I'll give them enough time to actually reply lol


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 28, 2015)

So, are you getting the room, and we pay you at con, or what's the set up?


----------



## Troi (Jul 28, 2015)

I thought you were gonna pay for the room and I was gonna give you money at the con if that's ok. I'm goin based off the first post.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 28, 2015)

ohh, ok. what you had said just sounded like you had a room sorted. XD sorry. uh, yea. i will, but i'll only be able to get a room sorted ahead of time if everyone gets locked in asap (i'd say august 20th at the latest probably).  otherwise we'll have to all meet up and finagle a room at the con itself. (which never seems to be a problem, the con is small enough the hotel is never full.


----------



## Troi (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry about the misunderstanding lol, ^^'. and Ok cool, one of the guys I was talking to told me he has a group already but they are only looking for 2 people


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 29, 2015)

ok, well, let me know as soon as possible


----------



## Troi (Jul 29, 2015)

Will do!


----------

